# Portable phone charger



## applecruncher (Jul 25, 2020)

Got a new smart phone a few weeks ago, very happy with it.  Motorola G7 Power from Consumer Cellular.

The battery is great. But I have a concern: this area is prone to power outages. I've been advised to get a portable charger.

I've researched chargers that would be compatible with my phone, and I've looked at some YouTube videos. I'm confused and my computer buddy isn't available this weekend.

How would I charge my phone from my laptop? Do I need to get a USB cord to connect to a power bank?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

does your phone not come with a usb charge cord for it already? if you can take the plug off then you have a usb that can be plugged into the laptop & your phone.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

i apologize in advance for my bed head...lol


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 25, 2020)

Your vehicle for one. You should have received an adapter like the above photo. Notify CC if you did not get one.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 25, 2020)

@MarciKS 
Phone came with a charger that I use, it plugs into the wall.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

so the plug doesn't come off the cord?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

or there's no cord?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 25, 2020)

Hmmm, I haven't tried that,
Yes, there's a cord.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

look at the photo i posted. see if that end comes off. if it does...then viola you got a usb charger


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

gonna start getting ready for work. let me know your findings...lol


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 25, 2020)

I've been wondering about these battery backup devices or similar as an option.







https://4patriots.com/products/patr...MI4d21ksjo6gIVjrbICh2a2QlcEAQYAiABEgKwyvD_BwE


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 25, 2020)

Would you be willing to invest in a portable charger? They are very reasonable. If there's a power outage would you really want to drain your laptop's battery by charging your phone? If you want to go that route, it seems like @MarciKS's suggestion should work. 

If you would consider a portable charger, here's the one I have and I like it. It's good for a few charges and I see it's on sale now.
https://www.amazon.com/Anker-PowerC...685579&sprefix=portable+batter,aps,137&sr=8-4


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've been wondering about these battery backup devices or similar as an option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've never used one so i don't know anything about those. i imagine as long as they're compatible with your phone you'd be good.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks all!  I gotta do a few things & I'll be back here later.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 25, 2020)

@MarciKS  yes, USB disconnects from plug so now I get it. 

@OneEyedDiva  I'm gonna look into that portable charger.

What made me post this thread was bad memories from a power outage in the past when I had older phone.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 25, 2020)

I do have one of those portable batteries, but you have to keep it charged now and then.  If it has to be charged during an outage you are out of luck.
I recently bougt a small generator, and had a power strip so I could invite neighbors over to charge their phones, laptops, etc.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 25, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva 
@bowmore 

How often do you charge your portable just to make sure it's up & running in case there's an outage?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> @bowmore
> 
> How often do you charge your portable just to make sure it's up & running in case there's an outage?


*if there's LED lights on it then you will know if the charger is low when you plug it in. maybe plug it in every so often to check. like once a week.*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 4, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva 
Got the Anker charger as a backup. Total was $21.49, free shipping. Now I need to study & learn to use it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 4, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> Got the Anker charger as a backup. Total was $21.49, free shipping. Now I need to study & learn to use it.


Oh Good. It’s easy. Press the small black button on the front of the Anker which is closest to where the charging cables go. If there’s 4 lights on top (mine are blue), it’s fully charged. If not, charge it until all 4 light up. One light will blink while the unit is charging.

To charge the Anker:  Plug one end of their regrettably short cable that came with it into the universal power adapter plug (shown below) that goes into the wall. One should have come with your device(s). Plug the smaller side into the Anker.

To charge your devices: Plug your device’s cable into the Anker’s USB port.
Insert the end you normally plug into your device as if you are using the wall charger.

Check your Anker periodically to make sure the charge isn’t low. I prefer to charge mine when there’s 3 lights.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 4, 2020)

Did it!  I practiced so I'd be prepared if ..WHEN...the next outage happens. 
Thanks!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 4, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Did it!  I practiced so I'd be prepared if ..WHEN...the next outage happens.
> Thanks!


Love it!  You're welcome, of course.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 4, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Got a new smart phone a few weeks ago, very happy with it.  Motorola G7 Power from Consumer Cellular.
> 
> The battery is great. But I have a concern: this area is prone to power outages. I've been advised to get a portable charger.
> 
> ...


You can charge your phone from your laptop.  You use the normal charging cord that came with the phone. You plug it into the USB port and then into your phone.  But when charging from a computer or laptop, the charging is slower. And then you have to keep your laptop charged up.  You can't get away from a power source. to charge batteries.
You can get a portable charger at Dollarama. But here's the rub.  You have to keep the portable chargers charged up as well in order for them to work.
This is what I do.  I get to keep my phone when my contract is up.  The battery on my old phone fits my new phone.  So I keep them both charged up.  If one fails, I just switch batteries.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Aug 4, 2020)

delete


----------

